# Cheeses that you have smoked



## reflect (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi,

Curious, what kind of cheeses have you smoked?

Which, overall, did you like the best and why?

For me it is white cheddar cut in a rectangle.

I like this cheese the best as it is nice and hard but takes the smoke in.


Take care,

Brian


----------



## opus (Dec 4, 2006)

White and orange cheddar.  I cut it small, something like 2" x 3".  It holds smoke quite well.


----------



## shortchubbyguy (Jan 16, 2007)

I have trouble smoking cheese.  It rolls just fine, but I can't get it lit!  Just kiddin' round.  I was thinking motz with a fruit wood.

I think I'm gonna try that.  Maybe make a pizza with the results.


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 16, 2007)

I like a good nutty Swiss like jarlesberg or emmentaler, w/ hickory.  The nutty flavor just seems to tie w/ the hickory.  I also like a good pepper jack.

Tim


----------



## smokin stang (Jan 16, 2007)

I have smoked mild cheddar, sharp cheddar, pepper jack, and monterey jack.  I really like them all especially the orange cheddars.


----------



## longshot (Jan 20, 2007)

Sharp cheddar, pepper jack, swiss,  around the longshot home swiss is he hands down favorite.  the first batch I used pecan chips which gave a very interesting flavor. It was good but swiss smoked with hickory was best although cherry was a very close second.  I think Pecan would be fabulous for venison jerky


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes, I'm w/ you, good smoked swiss is a wonderful thing, and probably my fave.

Tim


----------



## longshot (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Dickey,
I did some scrqambled eggs with summer sausage, onions, tomatos, and a bit of the smoked swiss shredded into the mix.  I was surprised how little it took to impart a very nice flavor to it.


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanx!  Now if you'll excuse me, I think I just heard my skilled calling. :lol: 

Tim


----------



## smoked (Jan 23, 2007)

well I just did a medium chedder over hickory....but with all the swiss smoke talk got me running to wally world so now we have swiss, gouda, muenster and few others to sit in the cold box also.....heck little lady suggested even smoking some cream cheese....hummmmmmmmm maybe that would be really good in ABTs.....  :twisted:


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't forget the Mascarpone, and w/ sun dried tomato, garlic and basil (what I call the "Italian Trinity").

Next question:  Does anyone else wrap their cheese in cheesecloth before smoking?

Tim


----------



## longshot (Jan 23, 2007)

Nope,
  I cold smoke, the chamber never gets above 100 degrees.  I use my (redneck engineer warning)  propane cooker with a stainless chip pan, cardboard box with the dryer vent and a computer fan vented into the pan access flap on the Big Chief and prop the lid. (thanks Jeff)


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't use cheesecloth to protect from the heat, I use it to "soften" the smoke exposure.  Longer , softer exposure= better penetration, or at least that's my thinking.

I'm trying to envision you cold box, and having trouble.  Can you post some pix?  I use my chuck wagon grill w/ a hot plate and a CI smoker box w/chips.

Tim


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 23, 2007)

velveeta


----------



## longshot (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is a crude drawing (a draftsman I am not)


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 23, 2007)

How do you regulate the temp?


----------



## smoked (Jan 23, 2007)

my use of the big chief is similar, however I feed it off my masterbuilt unit and totally modified the bc's door.....


----------



## longshot (Jan 23, 2007)

Man that's sweet!  I hope soon to invest a bit to move away from the cardboard box rig.

Dickey, I control temp with the big chief lid and the burner control


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 23, 2007)

hello hello,
maybe try putting the 2 box above the first box heat/smoke source...

just a suggestion---
  i believe smoke rises....
maybe yuo could eliminate fan.

ive learned on THIS thread


----------



## smoked (Jan 23, 2007)

yup, and in fact here is my rig just getting into action, I elevate it on the ol table and watch the smoke just flow nicely....no fan required...


----------



## longshot (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't know if I should ask this question as my envy could progress into full blown jealousy..... can you hot smke in the masterbuilt and cold smoke in the chief simultaneously?  I already think I know the answer but I need you to confirm it so I can cover my keyboard before drooling on it.


----------



## smoked (Jan 24, 2007)

yes, in fact in the previous picture there were fatties in the masterbuilt, cheese and bacon in the big chief.......

also in relation to temp control on this setup.....not really needed....running it again tonight as the boy ate all the fatties....little jerk....anyway, doing fatties at 225, the ambient temp is around 45 and right now the bc's temp at the top of the box is running slightly under 56.....


----------



## longshot (Jan 24, 2007)

I knew it.......  Well there goes the envy.... Lets see Evrett is 500 miles X2 /20 MPG X$2.35 per gallon...... Give me a sec I gotta see if it would be cheaper to steal yours!!!!

Man that is one great setup!!!!


----------



## smoked (Jan 24, 2007)

:D well keep in mind those masterbuilt units basically go for 199.99, granted you have to make sure you get the new 2007 model verses the older one like marvin (illini) has, otherwise you have to add in all the mods he did too!!!!  Speaking of mods.....marvin got me thinking about how hot the cold box would get and the fact is I never knew what temp that box would ever get to....so I rigged up a temp sensor at the top with an old inside/outside sensor setup I had laying around.....


----------

